# trap crawfish in or around bay city mi



## Cjmajor (Apr 4, 2012)

I've heard you can trap crawfish in mi if you find the right places. Was wondering if anyone has ever done this in or around bay city mi. If you haven't ate them, you are truly missing out! Any help or anyone that would wanna try this let me know!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I built 8 traps last summer. set them out for two nights in rocky creeks around my house. Baited them with catfish heads. IN two night we caught 25 lbs!!!:yikes: Took them up to wixom lake for the forth of july. They were delish! Fed alot of people and had enough left over to make a big batch of jambalaya. Important!!! You must have an all species licence to trap crayfish. Good luck.


----------

